# Xigmatek Midgard



## Darksaber (Jul 3, 2009)

The Xigmatek Midgard aims to redefine the mainstream case segment by packing it full with all kinds of features. From plenty of fan mounts to screw-less systems everywhere, along with an all black interior and a low, low price tag of $60. That is bound to get our attention, so we take a real close look, but will it manage to do away with the doubts?

*Show full review*


----------



## douglatins (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice case a good alternative/copy of CM RC690


----------



## werez (Jul 8, 2009)

nice one


----------



## DaveK (Jul 8, 2009)

It's looks like a neat case, I'd use this in a budget build. I hope my etailer stocks this case as their selection is quite poor in the budget end of the market, the Antec 300 and cases no one talks about.


----------



## Easo (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice nice, i agree that those leds are teh win, case coloring as such is realy good imho.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

Next mid range build, im using this. 

Man, this case looks good. Great work Xigmatek


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, thats a great price I reckon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd buy it just for the name alone! lol.. Great Review DS, it's a good case with just some small flaws


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

Black+orange is a good breakaway from the drab black+blue everyone and their mothers have in a case these days.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice review, nice case! At this price, a very good option to choose indeed. I might get one for a next build.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 9, 2009)

I think all the close ups mean you like the case   Some great pictures.

After going through all of that, I'd consider replacing my HAF 932 with this - as long as I could fit a 3 X 120 rad + 3 fans at the top.


----------



## filip007 (Jul 9, 2009)

This box looks simple and good can be PSU tip over or it will suck dust from the bottom.

Why don't they make them MATX size...?


----------



## defubar (Jul 9, 2009)

I was already having a hard time deciding between the Antec 300 and Cooler Master RC-690.  Now I can add this to the list.  At least I have a little over a month to decide before I make the plunge and upgrade.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 9, 2009)

*Power supply orientation*



filip007 said:


> can be PSU tip over or it will suck dust from the bottom.



From page 3 of the review:

"Turning the Midgard around, starting at the bottom, you will find the power supply bay right there. It has two sets of mounting holes, so you may choose the direction of air flow created by the PSU. Either pull fresh air in from under the chassis or pull hot air out of the case."


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 10, 2009)

Darksaber said:


> The Xigmatek Midgard can be had for a mere 59.90 € at CaseKing.de.
> Great price / performance



Bug in the product link (one 'h' too much).

Price in Finland 119€... Postage in Caseking 39.90€ (weight is 11.5kg), kinda sucky and not a budget case anymore. I'd so get this for 60€ (wanted since it was announced), but it simply cannot be had at that price.

Good product, bad availability (unless you are from Germany, Belgium, Denmark, Luxemburg or Netherlands, then delivery is still cheap from Caseking).


----------



## MRCL (Jul 10, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Bug in the product link (one 'h' too much).
> 
> Price in Finland 119€... Postage in Caseking 39.90€ (weight is 11.5kg), kinda sucky and not a budget case anymore. I'd so get this for 60€ (wanted since it was announced), but it simply cannot be had at that price.
> 
> Good product, bad availability (unless you are from Germany, Belgium, Denmark, Luxemburg or Netherlands, then delivery is still cheap from Caseking).



Caseking won't be the only one selling this case, they're just the first ones to offer it usually. One or twoo weeks later and we have wider availability.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 10, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Caseking won't be the only one selling this case, they're just the first ones to offer it usually. One or twoo weeks later and we have wider availability.



They have sold it for almost a month now  But I did find one store here that has them listed (not in stock) for just 69,90€! So it's all good, seems they are spereading out of Germany finally.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 10, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> They have sold it for almost a month now  But I did find one store here that has them listed (not in stock) for just 69,90€! So it's all good, seems they are spereading out of Germany finally.



You aren't alone, I have to wait also until a store here in Switzerland has it. Shipping costs from Germany are ridiculous for a neighbouring country.


----------



## phandrew (Jul 10, 2009)

This case looks very similar to CM Gladiator 600. 

Out of the Milgard and Gladiator 600 which one is better?


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 10, 2009)

phandrew said:


> This case looks very similar to CM Gladiator 600.
> 
> Out of the Milgard and Gladiator 600 which one is better?



But it's not black from inside. If that's not important to you, then almost identical case would be CM690: one on sale here on forums: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=97875


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2009)

i'm a fussy bastard when it comes to choosing cases, but this just made my list of good cases.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm a fussy bastard when it comes to choosing cases, but this just made my list of good cases.



Same here. Nice case.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 22, 2009)

I love this midtower. The clamps are like what was on the Sigma Luna I had. I still used a screw with the clamp for extra protection. I wish most would use the mechanism used on the HAf 932 as they hold cards really well, I love it. Also I love the drive tray for HDDs. Not quite the same as the HAF but a nice way. The foam is really a bright spot for the PSU along with the two fan filters. The locking mechanism for ODDs, etc are pretty good as well. HAF 932 uses something similar but I found mine not needing screws even though I used them. Excellent review as always DS. Thanks.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 22, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I love this midtower. The clamps are like what was on the Sigma Luna I had. I still used a screw with the clamp for extra protection.
> 
> Also I love the drive tray for HDDs. Not quite the same as the HAF but a nice way. The foam is really a bright spot for the PSU along with the two fan filters.
> 
> The locking mechanism for ODDs, etc are pretty good as well.I found mine not needing screws even though I used them.



Oh, you can use screws with the clamps? I though about removing them (should get mine next month), but won't bother if that's possible.

Do the drive trays remove all HDD (seeking) noise, or most of it? Spinning vibrations I assume will go byebye. HD Tach is a good test for this. With my Scythe 4x HDD Stabiliser I can faintly hear burst test noises and clearly Random Access Test with also vibrations coming through to case. When I hang my HDDs with zip ties, there was no noise, until the Random Access Test some faint noise and no vibrations.

The review didn't really mention and I'm not quite sure from the pictures, but does the bottom fan mount have a dust filter in it at all?

Nice that ODD mounts are good, might leave my drive screwless as I only have one.

How are the rear feet? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Xigmatek/Midgard/images/casebottomdust.jpg Seems they have moved the feet to the back, unlike the pre-production model that had the feet funnily closer to middle and had me worried: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/images/product_images/popup_images/12410_2__GEXT_001_3g.jpg
Are they up for the job, being so small and getting most the weight compared to the huge front feet. Have medium soft silicon feet on my current case that keep the vibration noise away from floor.


----------



## hooj (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there anyway of putting a fan here !?


----------



## werez (Jul 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm a fussy bastard when it comes to choosing cases, but this just made my list of good cases.



same here Mussels


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

I like that case especialy how you dont need to pull the mobo out to change backplate for Heatsink


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 28, 2009)

hooj said:


> Is there anyway of putting a fan here !?



You should be able to use the 5.25" slot plates to mount a fan there. People have done it on CM690 and I plan to do the same.

Mine!
_Recently arrived in items:
1 pc, Monday 27.07.2009 14:50_

Looong wait is getting shorter. Got bumped another 5€ though  Price 74.90€ (including VAT).


----------



## hooj (Jul 28, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> You should be able to use the 5.25" slot plates to mount a fan there. People have done it on CM690 and I plan to do the same.
> 
> Mine!
> _Recently arrived in items:
> ...



Thank you so much OnBoard !!

I'm getting this case vevery soon ! I can't believe the price of this baby !!

As a token of my appreciation take THIS !


----------



## jagd (Sep 13, 2009)

can anyone tell me what is distance between HDDs and expansion slots .Im basically trying to figure if it is able to fit large cards at CF/SLI setup 
Thanks


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 13, 2009)

jagd said:


> can anyone tell me what is distance between HDDs and expansion slots .Im basically trying to figure if it is able to fit large cards at CF/SLI setup
> Thanks



About 30cm/1ft.


----------

